# I see a tombstone, but.....



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I need some advice and help so I thought I'd ask the experts. My mom gave me this piece of foam that her workplace was throwing away and as soon as she saw it she thought it would make a good tombstone. It's a little under 2 ft tall and maybe 7 inches thick, and it's just a spongy foam. (I can't figure out how to attach a photo here, sorry). If I do transform it into something, I was going to keep it indoors. Any ideas if I can either spray paint it, or use craft paint on it? Or will it remain wet like a sponge? I also thought of trying to stretch some grey fabric over it tightly and then painting on the fabric to create a tombstone. All ideas are appreciated - thanks in advance.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i made one out of the spongey foam and it turned out ok i just cut out the shape with a bread knife and did the lettering by just tearing the foam out from the letters and painted it in a creamy white paint an added grey details with spray paint.
hope this helps i will post a pic in a minute to give you an idea.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for your reply - what kind of paint is best?


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i used wall paint (i dont actually know what its called but its the stuff you paint the walls with lol)


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

heres the pics:




































i hope these help you out i think maybe it would look better without writing tho.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Actually I like the way you are going with it now. It has like a City vandalized charm to it. But if that isn't what you want to do, you might like to try getting some latex paint and trying to paint over it. You might have to hit it a few times so that it soaks ups the paint, but it should do it. Or if you have latex, you could give it a little bit of a coat. But I still truly love the way you are going with it now. It has a very different look to it. Like some of the video games I have played have those same tombstones in the background.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks again. I'll give it a try and see how it turns out.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I am currently make a couple of stone pillar posts. I also am using the "squishy foam" from used couch cushions. I still need to add the topper but yes you can spay paint it. I used grey spray enamel paint for the mortar filling, and then rustoleum multi-color textured spray paint for the stones . It turned out really well . 
You can check it out in the making here stone pillar posts pictures by imdiamondlilly - Photobucket
click on stone pillars album 
or if it shows up ---here is the stone part finshed


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Dang, Lilly! That looks just like stone! Great job...I never would have thought of using the squishy foam for anything.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

All I can say is WoooooooooooW! I aways love stuff like that.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks , i forgot to add i also used spray latex sealant touch and foam (say it`s a new product on can ) for the mortar filling.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Sweeeeeet job Lilly! It looks so real!  I wouldn't have thought to use it for anything either grapegrl! LOL :>


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

does it sag in the rain?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Lilly said:


> I am currently make a couple of stone pillar posts. I also am using the "squishy foam" from used couch cushions. I still need to add the topper but yes you can spay paint it. I used grey spray enamel paint for the mortar filling, and then rustoleum multi-color textured spray paint for the stones . It turned out really well ....


Very, very cool Lilly.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

awsome time to cruise for more "trash"


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I have not had it in the rain< ... yet, as it is not finished, but I will be adding a sealant just in case. The way the weather has been lately, I would not be surprised if it snows here by Halloween.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

All I can say is wow.... adding to my list to do for 2008 now....


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Lily, that looks great. Did you make a frame for it and if so, what did you use?


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Lily, that's some fabulous stuff! I, too, never would have thought to use foam padding.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

no frame used ,just cut the size of Foam i needed for the "rectangle" cut a slit in the back for the stake and then tore up another piece of foam for the rocks used spray craft glue on both rect and stone piece to attach( spray it then wait a about 15 secs to get tacky)


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

OK so I painted mine today - I've tried several times to upload image and resized the pic but it's still not working. OH well. If I figure it out I"ll post. Thanks again for all the ideas.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

I've seen that squishy apolstery foam used for non-lettered graves for background stones in large or deep cemetaries, for example, someone I know uses them on the side of his house just to add more depth to the haunt, he then fills that area with some sort of monster-custom mister which is like a mix between a porch mister, a humidifyer, and a monster lol it creates wicked fog on colder nights.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

here's my first try


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow, that coloring is amazing!!! Nice job.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks. I'm not happy with the lettering but I may repaint and retry the letters.


----------

